# High DPI monitor



## hellrazor (Jun 25, 2011)

I'm hoping to get a job soon, and I've pretty much come up with a full wishlist except a monitor... so..... anyone care to recommend a high DPI monitor? Anything above 20", 120ish or better DPI, and low latency please.


----------



## twilyth (Jun 25, 2011)

for 120 dots per inch, you're looking for a dot pitch of .21mm and as far as I know, those don't exist in the consumer channels.

1 inch = 25.4mm/120dpi = .21mm/dot

The best you're going to do is .23mm/dot and this is what they have on newegg in that category

 Computer Hardware, Monitors, LCD Monitors, 0.23mm


----------



## FordGT90Concept (Jun 25, 2011)

You're choices are limited.  The only ones I know of are the...

-now discontinued IBM T210 (2048 x 1536, 20.8") which will set you back approximately $500.

-now discontinued IBM T221 (3840 x 2400, 22.2") which will set you back anywhere between $1700 used and $12,000 new.

-now discontinued Viewsonic G225fB (2048 x 1536, 20.0") which is a CRT.  It will probably sold for new under $1000.

...and, well, that's all I know of.


----------



## hellrazor (Jun 27, 2011)

So basically I'm screwed until I get rich?


----------



## twilyth (Jun 27, 2011)

hellrazor said:


> So basically I'm screwed until I get rich?



Not really.  There's plenty of options in the .23-.25mm range.  That's pretty damned tiny.  What do you need super fine dot pitch for anyway if I might ask?


----------



## Completely Bonkers (Jun 27, 2011)

In "consumer" segment, here are the highest DPI monitors:

Apple LED Cinema Display 27" (MC007ZM/A) • 2560x1440
Dell UltraSharp U2711, 27"  • 2560x1440
Eizo Color Graphic CG275W-BK, 27" • 2560x1440
Eizo FlexScan SX2762W-BK, 27"/68.6cm • 2560x1440 
Fujitsu P Line P27T-6 IPS, 27" • 2560x1440
NEC MDview 271, 27" • 2560x1440
NEC MultiSync PA271W, 27"  • 2560x1440
NEC SpectraView Reference 271, 27" • 2560x1440 

This .23-.24mm pitch is classed "100dpi".

[highlight]I'm with you man[/highlight], 120dpi for me too.  WHEN WILL THE OEMs build a non-medical monitor with higher pixel density?

For all you naysayers out there, have you seen an iPod/iPhone 4 display? Nice eh? 320dpi.  Even iPad looks nice. 130dpi.

We want *at least* iPad pixel density on our workstation TFTs. 2560x1440 on 22" or 2560x1600 on 24". Until that time comes, I will sit here and grump at every opportunity! 

@twilyth, set your desktop properties to 120DPI. Look how much better the fonts are rendered and now legible everything is. But perhaps the letters are now too big and you cant get much on the screen? We need same size screen but higher DPI to improve legibility.

For people working or reading PDFs, doing lots of Office work, or DTP/graphics, higher res screens are always better. Problem with 30" screens is that their footprint is too high, and when reading documents, there is too much head movement and eye scanning needed.

Compare this with your printer. Do you print at 100dpi? No, 300 or 600 or 1200dpi.  Wouldn't it be nice if what we saw on screen could be as good as what we see on paper?


----------



## robal (Jun 27, 2011)

twilyth said:


> What do you need super fine dot pitch for anyway if I might ask?



Good question !

Hellrazor, are you sure you can't just get a larger hi-res display and sit further away from it ? 

Cheers,


----------



## Completely Bonkers (Jun 27, 2011)

I would love a 2011 refreshed edition of the IBM T210 or T221. I wouldn't mind paying "workstation prices", but I cant afford "NASA prices"!

http://www.techpowerup.com/forums/showthread.php?t=147941 is too expensive and too big.

HELLRAZR... go on, contact these people, let us know how much it costs! http://www.ampronix.com/content/web/barco_mdcc_6130-dl.asp or http://www.ampronix.com/content/web/image_systems_fpp2080cp_specs.asp


----------



## twilyth (Jun 27, 2011)

Completely Bonkers said:


> [highlight]I'm with you man[/highlight], 120dpi for me too.  WHEN WILL THE OEMs build a non-medical monitor with higher pixel density?
> 
> For all you naysayers out there, have you seen an iPod/iPhone 4 display? Nice eh? 320dpi.  Even iPad looks nice. 130dpi.
> 
> ...


I understand the desire but if he wants 120dpi and the best available is 100dpi, I don't see why that is such a huge difference that it takes the 100dpi monitors out of the running.

I generally set my monitors on the highest resolution they can handle and then magnify as needed in whatever app i'm working in.

I used to have a Eizo Nanao CRT that had an extremely fine dot pitch and yes it was quite nice, but honestly, the difference was mainly aesthetic.  It was much prettier but I can't say it ever made any of my mundane tasks any easier.  But that's just me.  My gf at the time hated going back to the monitor she had at home or work after using mine.


----------



## hellrazor (Jun 27, 2011)

twilyth said:


> Not really.  There's plenty of options in the .23-.25mm range.  That's pretty damned tiny.  What do you need super fine dot pitch for anyway if I might ask?



It's just that I'm tired of looking at huge pixels.



robal said:


> Good question !
> 
> Hellrazor, are you sure you can't just get a larger hi-res display and sit further away from it ?
> 
> Cheers,



I wouldn't mind that but I've got 2 monitors, my desk is too narrow, and I really can't move them back any further.



Completely Bonkers said:


> I would love a 2011 refreshed edition of the IBM T210 or T221. I wouldn't mind paying "workstation prices", but I cant afford "NASA prices"!
> 
> http://www.techpowerup.com/forums/showthread.php?t=147941 is too expensive and too big.
> 
> HELLRAZR... go on, contact these people, let us know how much it costs! http://www.ampronix.com/content/web/barco_mdcc_6130-dl.asp or http://www.ampronix.com/content/web/image_systems_fpp2080cp_specs.asp



It seems that they are legitimately trying to filter out non-medical people. (in other words I couldn't come up with a decent sounding medical company, and then give them an address for a shitty apartment complex)



twilyth said:


> I understand the desire but if he wants 120dpi and the best available is 100dpi, I don't see why that is such a huge difference that it takes the 100dpi monitors out of the running.
> 
> I generally set my monitors on the highest resolution they can handle and then magnify as needed in whatever app i'm working in.
> 
> I used to have a Eizo Nanao CRT that had an extremely fine dot pitch and yes it was quite nice, but honestly, the difference was mainly aesthetic.  It was much prettier but I can't say it ever made any of my mundane tasks any easier.  But that's just me.  My gf at the time hated going back to the monitor she had at home or work after using mine.



Because I've deduced mine is 92-ish (I'm not sure exactly what it is, since Win7 won't let me go below 96 to figure it out), and I don't exactly figure that there will be a huge difference between 92 and 100, but 92 and 120 seems excellent.


----------



## twilyth (Jun 27, 2011)

I'm not intimately familiar with TN and IPS monitors, but as a general rule, quality makes more of a difference than specs.  You should go to a shop that has some good monitors on display, look at the dot pitch, then the quality of the picture.  I'm willing to bet that some .24 and .25mm monitors are going to look a hell of a lot better than others.  And considering the fact that you can't be sure what you're using now, 100dpi on a quality monitor might be quite pleasing.


----------



## Completely Bonkers (Jun 27, 2011)

Here we go, found the pricing. Damn it. I would live with 2x too expensive, but not 10x. Shame. 

http://accessories.us.dell.com/sna/productdetail.aspx?c=us&l=en&s=biz&cs=05&sku=a4629320


----------



## twilyth (Jun 27, 2011)

Completely Bonkers said:


> Here we go, found the pricing. Damn it. I would live with 2x too expensive, but not 10x. Shame.
> 
> http://accessories.us.dell.com/sna/productdetail.aspx?c=us&l=en&s=biz&cs=05&sku=a4629320



Here's the brochure with technical specs.  .199mm dot pitch.

http://www.barco.com/barcoview/downloads/Coronis_Fusion_6MP_4-p_EN_LR.pdf


----------



## Completely Bonkers (Jun 28, 2011)

Deal on this at HP http://h71016.www7.hp.com/dstore/Mi...ons&srccode=cii_5784816&cpncode=00-31349012-2


----------



## hellrazor (Jun 28, 2011)

Heh, savings.


----------



## monitorgeek (Jul 25, 2011)

LG award winning D2342P monitor. definitely.


----------



## FordGT90Concept (Jul 25, 2011)

hellrazor said:


> It seems that they are legitimately trying to filter out non-medical people. (in other words I couldn't come up with a decent sounding medical company, and then give them an address for a shitty apartment complex)


My mom works in radiology and yeah, they have a 5 MP screen.  They are used to view digital radiological photos to look for abnormalities inside someone.  Not only are they ridiculously high DPI, they have excellent color reproduction.  They have a commercial price tag but they aren't exactly all over the market either.  Maybe you could find one at some hospital sell off but you'll have to pick it out of the droves of POS desk jockey monitors.




Completely Bonkers said:


> Here we go, found the pricing. Damn it. I would live with 2x too expensive, but not 10x. Shame.
> 
> http://accessories.us.dell.com/sna/productdetail.aspx?c=us&l=en&s=biz&cs=05&sku=a4629320


...ironic.  Her hospital is supplied by Dell...




monitorgeek said:


> LG award winning D2342P monitor. definitely.


That's a 90-something DPI, 1080p, 23", run-of-the-mill monitor.  We're looking at 120+ DPI, mainly.


----------



## Funtoss (Jul 25, 2011)

Asus 3D monitors are good as well? might consider them?

LG is pretty nice as well


----------



## AhokZYashA (Jul 25, 2011)

How many dpi a 15,6" 1080p monitor has?


----------



## FordGT90Concept (Jul 25, 2011)

141 DPI, if this calculator is to be trusted.  It's high, but the monitor itself is pretty small.  Got a link?


----------



## AhokZYashA (Jul 25, 2011)

Its a laptop screen, 
Highest dpi I seen from a desktop screen was 27" apple cinema display,


----------



## FordGT90Concept (Jul 25, 2011)

Oh, yeah, lots of laptops are high res.  A friend of mine I think has a 1920x1200 with a 17" monitor (133 DPI)--and this laptop is like a 7 year old Dell.  Strange how they offer screens like that on laptops but they don't on desktops.


----------



## AhokZYashA (Jul 25, 2011)

Yeah, I'm waiting for a 19" 2560x1440 IPS screen for my room, lol


----------



## qubit (Jul 25, 2011)

hellrazor said:


> I'm hoping to get a job soon, and I've pretty much come up with a full wishlist except a monitor... so..... anyone care to recommend a high DPI monitor? Anything above 20", 120ish or better DPI, and low latency please.



I wouldn't bother looking for an LCD monitor via its DPI spec, just look at the resolution instead. This is because LCDs have a hard and fast native resolution while the old CRT monitors on the other hand didn't, so DPI was a useful parameter on those.

A 1920x1200 (16:10 ratio) monitor provides a lovely, spacious desktop at a good price - where you can still find one.

If you've got money to burn, then get a 2560x1600 16:10 ratio monitor, which will cost an arm and a leg. And yes, I'd really love to have one of those.


----------



## Completely Bonkers (Jul 25, 2011)

monitorgeek said:


> LG award winning D2342P monitor. definitely.


Ban him! Grrr. Marketing back-link spammer!


----------

